# Manager making fun of concerned customer



## ratticusfinch (Dec 12, 2015)

I work at a pet store (don't yell at me, I know) and my manager and his assistant manager are both huge assholes.
Today an older woman came in and told me how the Blue Buffalo dog food was hurting dogs and killed her friends dog and how online there are articles about it being dangerous. I tell her I can talk to my manager (because we sell that food) and I call him over. He says basically yeah some dogs have sensitive stomachs. She walks out and he and the assistant manager watches as she walks away and then make fun of her and call her an idiot and says she believes anything she reads on the internet. What a dick!!! Even if it weren't true, she was just concerned and letting us know. My managers are both assholes. I was embarrassed because I was taking her very seriously and I hoped my managers didn't hear before I called him over so that they wouldn't think I was stupid too. 
I even told a customer today that one of the flea colors could be dangerous and I saw my manager give me a look. Guess I just believe what I read on the internet too! 
Fucking assholes! It's called research. At least she's got something to back up her argument besides "lots of dogs eat it." Ugh!


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

I know managers of pet stores, and other stores, like this! They don't care about the quality - as long as they sell and make a profit they aren't concerned! I wish there was something that could be done about this, I'm sorry you have to be one of the people that deals with these jerks!


----------



## ratticusfinch (Dec 12, 2015)

TBH he's always going on about giving customers the best products (our pet store is supposed to be the best quality) and he has many, many years of experience but he still says stupid **** like this and won't take into account what customers say or consider that just because there isn't a recall doesn't mean it can't be dangerous! He obviously doesn't care all that much about the animals and a lot of the times an animal will be displaying symptoms of sickness and I will be like "(manager name), is it okay that he's having diarrhea?" and he'll say "oh that's normal for a baby" or something like that and I know it's BS!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I dislike Blue Buffalo for many reasons. Their company and food USED to be good until they were bought by a large cooperation (essentially Petsmart owns BB) now you see their ads on tv and magazines, their prices went up, and their quality of ingredients went way way down. Its not Beneful or anything (your customer must have gotten confused with Beneful, Beneful is horrible crap that I cant believe is still on the market- it has killed and injured many dogs) but its definitely not as good as it used to be! 

I've worked for large scale cooperate pet stores and I currently work for an independent store. I love working for my store now, much much better than cooperate, who I agree is just in it for the money and not the good of the pets! However, in your situation, I would just read up on all the foods you carry so you can make suggestions and inform people that come in the door. Unless you have a personal sales quota to meet, your manager can't fire you for suggesting a better product.


----------

